# Sooo... I took Sherlock to the vet today



## KiwwiTheBudgie (May 16, 2018)

*Budgie vomiting every few days*

Okay, let's cut to the chase.

I have 2 budgies, Kiwi and Sherlock, Kiwi is not home, and he is gonna be gone for around 1-2 more months (the reason doesn't have anything to do with the story, so therefore is not important), but Kiwi isn't the problem, Sherlock is.

For the past 3-4 weeks, he's been having phases of vomiting (I'm not sure how to put it). Basically every 3 days of acting normally he vomits once (BTW I'm sure he's vomiting, cause I have had budgie regurgitation experience with both of my budgies) and then vomits a few times every now and then (usually a few times an hour), is fluffed up most of the time, looks tired and has diarrhea. I have given him some millets which are supposed to help his immune system and they do help his state a bit.
But he still vomits and has diarrhea, just on a lower level. The next 3-7 days (no matter if I give him the millets or not), he is completely normal, until he starts vomiting again. And the loop goes on.
I should also mention that the vomiting phases last up to 3 days (it seems that I haven't mentioned that).

I won't be able to take him to the vet up until next week, but I'm not really worrying cause he isn't sick constantly. I was wondering if any of you, people on the talkbudgies forum had any idea of what could be causing this behavior just so I know. I will definitely take him to the vet next week, I just really NEED to know what could be causing this to happen cause I can't find anyone with a similar case anywhere online.

Thanks in advance .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds as if he has a bacterial infection but I'm glad you are taking Sherlock to an Avian vet because only a professional can give you an accurate diagnosis and treatment plan for his problem.

Just because Sherlock doesn't seem sick "constantly" doesn't mean he isn't actually very ill. 
Budgies hide symptoms of illness and the fact that he's exhibiting all signs of illness indicate you need to take this seriously.

Please let us know what you find out after his appointment.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sherlock _most likely_ has a bacterial infection of the crop. I say most likely because that is a common reason for vomiting in budgies. BUT.. I will emphasize, as Deborah said above, only a vet who is qualified with birds will be able to properly test and diagnose your little one. There are other things that cause vomiting too. We can only give you our best guess.

Crossing fingers that Sherlock is well again soon. Please let us know what the vet says!


----------



## KiwwiTheBudgie (May 16, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *It sounds as if he has a bacterial infection but I'm glad you are taking Sherlock to an Avian vet because only a professional can give you an accurate diagnosis and treatment plan for his problem.
> 
> Just because Sherlock doesn't seem sick "constantly" doesn't mean he isn't actually very ill.
> Budgies hide symptoms of illness and the fact that he's exhibiting all signs of illness indicate you need to take this seriously.
> ...


Yes, I assumed that it was a bacterial infection causing him to vomit and have diarrhea, it's just that it is a weird pattern for him to behave normally, droppings normal for 3 days, and then for the next 3 days for him to have diarrhea, vomit and be fluffed up.

I'm gonna take him to the vet, and well... we'll see.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Budgies, being prey animals, tend to hide their illness the best they can until they’re no longer able to. Good idea to book the vet visit :thumbsup:. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## KiwwiTheBudgie (May 16, 2018)

I took Sherlock to the vet yesterday (Visit this link if you don't know what I'm talking about, talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/403256-budgie-vomiting-every-few-days.html ,because this is following up to that topic)

The vet told me that there is a chance that he is overeating (although I highly doubt that is the reason for my budgie vomiting and having diarrhea), but that he most likely has a bacterial infection, she gave me some antibiotics (which I checked online, they've indeed proven useful to other people), but Sherlock doesn't want to drink 'em mixed with water, so I have to use a syringe to get the antibioticated-water in his mouth (I know how to do this properly, because my other budgie used to take antibiotics too). This is my first day actually successfully giving him the antibiotics (I was at the vet yesterday, but I couldn't find my syringe at home, so I bought a new one today). For now he is still inactive, although I can already see some changes, he's not fluffed up, although he still looks tired, and his diarrhea seems to look a bit better.

I imagine he is going to be a lot better in a week.


----------



## colinkbell (Jul 19, 2018)

I wish Sherlock a full and speedy recovery. Best wishes,Colin.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you are right. He does appear to be making progress recovering.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your two threads have been merged.
In the future, please do not start a new thread when you have a thread open on a particular topic. 

I'm glad to hear you took Sherlock to the vet and wish him a full and speedy recovery.

Please post your updates regarding his progress in this thread.*


----------

